# Froglube?



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Is there anywhere along the Wasatch Front that stocks Froglube? I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Gallensons or Scheels.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is a very extensive look at the subject with some surprises - But I can tell you right now that Froglube was one of the very top ones:

http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/showthread.php/141077-Results-of-gun-care-product-evaluation


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Frisco Pete said:


> Here is a very extensive look at the subject with some surprises - But I can tell you right now that Froglube was one of the very top ones:
> 
> http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/showthread.php/141077-Results-of-gun-care-product-evaluation


Thanks for posting. That may be the best write up on the topic I've seen. I'm looking to reduce friction on a bolt action. I've been shooting some matches that require fast shooting. It looks like Froglube may be the ticket.


----------



## CzHskr (Jan 29, 2012)

Cooky said:


> Thanks for posting. That may be the best write up on the topic I've seen. I'm looking to reduce friction on a bolt action. I've been shooting some matches that require fast shooting. It looks like Froglube may be the ticket.


Smells good but I found it a huge pain in the ass to convert your firearms from petrol to frog lube. IMHO it didn't preform better than my petrol based stuff.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I tried Froglube on my little CZ 452 today, man that stuff is slippery. No more stinky Break Free CLP for me.
Oh, Get Some Guns and Ammo in Orem stocks it too.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I've got some. It seems to be good stuff, and the smell makes my gun cleaning days more bearable for my wife.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

CzHskr said:


> Smells good but I found it a huge pain in the ass to convert your firearms from petrol to frog lube. IMHO it didn't preform better than my petrol based stuff.


Does it have a bad reaction to any remaining petrol based stuff? It intrigues me due to the low stink, but I like to know what I'm getting into.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

It doesn't react. They say to clean the petrochemicals off before using Froglube if possible, here's an excerpt from the directions:

_(If pre-cleaning is not practical or desired, FrogLube will penetrate and eventually dissolve corrosive petrochemical present on the weapon.)_

Here's a link to the directions:
http://froglube.com/froglube-product-info/froglube-directions/


----------



## CzHskr (Jan 29, 2012)

MKP said:


> Does it have a bad reaction to any remaining petrol based stuff? It intrigues me due to the low stink, but I like to know what I'm getting into.


I stripped off all the previous petrol based stuff off of my firearms before applying. And I could be wrong, but from what I remember if you petrol lube after frog it will nullify the frog. However, that same guy also claimed that frog lube will cure ED too.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Update:
FrogLube gets *really *stiff and sticky in cold weather.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

I use Froglube on all my rifles and my dad and I went on a cow elk hunt last week. Several times throughout the week, temps were in the single digits and I never noticed any stiffness or stickiness of the action. I'm using the paste version and am applying a thin coat and then buffing it into the metal. Stuff is slicker than snot. My 264 WM now has one of the slickest and smoothest actions for a non-gunsmith modified action I've ever had.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I use hi-temp wheel bearing grease as my lube for most things. Thin coatings work fine and a $5 can will last you for the rest of your life.


-DallanC


----------

